# Single Six Sights



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Are there any replacement sights that are a direct bolt on?


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 30, 2007)

What I did with my single six was to replace the front sight with a Williams shotgun shorty ramp...make sure you match the barrels diameter. In the ramp I put a 1/16th" ivory bead. I replaced the factory rear "notch" with a oneraggedhole peep sight. Sights very quickly and very accurately.

Jim


----------



## Ruger71 (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you have a picture? Where did you get the parts at? That sounds like what I am looking for.


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 30, 2007)

I will try to take a picture for you...going out of town so it might be a week or two. 

Jim


----------



## DakotaElkSlayer (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/sight_improvements.htm

Jim


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by a direct bolt on, but here's a photo of my Blackhawk. I put on a "one ragged hole" rear and painted the front factory with white model paint. Just an idea. Might work for a single six as well.


----------

